# Man Joke



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

*The Why's of Men *

1. WHY DO MEN BECOME SMARTER DURING SEX?
(because they are plugged into a genius)

2. WHY DON'T WOMEN BLINK DURING SEX?
(they don't have enough time)

3. WHY DOES IT TAKE 1 MILLION SPERM TO FERTILIZE ONE EGG?
(they don't stop to ask directions)

4. WHY DO MEN SNORE WHEN THEY LIE ON THEIR BACKS?
(because their balls fall over their butt-hole and they vapor lock)
(You're laughing, aren't you?!?!)

5. WHY WERE MEN GIVEN LARGER BRAINS THAN DOGS?
(so they won't hump women's legs at cocktails parties)

6. WHY DID GOD MAKE MEN BEFORE WOMEN?
(you need a rough draft before you make a final copy)

7. HOW MANY MEN DOES IT TAKE TO PUT A TOILET SEAT DOWN?
(don't know.....it never happened)

( C'mon guys, we laugh at your blonde jokes!)

And my personal favorite:
8 WHY DID GOD PUT MEN ON EARTH?
(because a vibrator can't mow the lawn)

Remember, if you haven't got a smile on your face and
laughter in your heart......Then you are just an old sour fart.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

You've obviously been meeting the wrong type of men. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x :lol:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Good one Pam....my sides are splitting :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

PR said:


> *The Why's of Men *
> 
> 1. WHY DO MEN BECOME SMARTER DURING SEX?
> (because they are plugged into a genius)
> ...


1. Because we don't actually need to use our brains to get you into bed.

2. Because its only after sex that they have to wipe the residue away. :wink:

3. It actually only takes one. 8)

4. We don't actually snore at all, thats just a gift that god gave us to stop womwn from talking to us after sex. 

5. Because it would be no fun if we were only as smart as women. 

6. Because he didn't want to make us with the leftover bits. :wink:

7. Its a womans job! 

8. To make vibrators for women. :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> You've obviously been meeting the wrong type of men. :wink:


You mean there's a right type of man? 

Tell him to send me a PM please, I've been waiting for him all my life


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > You've obviously been meeting the wrong type of men. :wink:
> ...


Well, you don't need to wait any longer. PM sent.  :wink: [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Why, thank you young man :-* I'll go check my inbox wink:


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Irish Sancho said:


> 1. Because we don't actually need to use our brains to get you into bed.
> 
> 2. Because its only after sex that they have to wipe the residue away. :wink:
> 
> ...


I won't rise to the bait :twisted:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

PR said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Because we don't actually need to use our brains to get you into bed.
> ...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

